# Hygrophila sp. 'Bihar'



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Hygrophila sp. 'Bihar'


























Flowers


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

here is a pic of it underwater:

i heard it stinks when grown emersed, true?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

ddavila06 said:


> here is a pic of it underwater:
> 
> i heard it stinks when grown emersed, true?


H.bihar does not stink. Hygrophila odora stinks!!! hahaha


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, odora =/ hehhe


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This is a _Staurogyne_, not a _Hygrophila_.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> This is a _Staurogyne_, not a _Hygrophila_.


new name same plant right? or is there another plant taking the other ones' old name


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Same plant, but the old name was incorrect. Finding the species name is proving to be difficult.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> This is a _Staurogyne_, not a _Hygrophila_.


I remember a while back when this plant was introduced and the correct name for it was still in up in the air. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

this is my _S._ sp. "Bihar" submerged.


----------

